# Color Temp ?



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

Could someone explain the Color Temp setting ?
It seems that when I set Color Temp to low that the color seems richer and deeper, but, the higher I set it the contrast and brightness seem to be better.
Do you guys seem to have a preference for this setting ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Start here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, that overloaded my brain.


----------



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks, But is there an English version ?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.illustratedphotography.com/photography-tips/basic/color-balance

It's not exactly a simple subject no matter how you slice it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Grentz said:


> http://www.illustratedphotography.com/photography-tips/basic/color-balance
> 
> It's not exactly a simple subject no matter how you slice it.


Exactly, there is really no way to explain this in 30 words or less, unless you count something like "pick which one looks best to you" as an explanation.

The way I try to think of it, although this doesn't always hold true in all display devices (and any devices in the display chain), is that the higher the Color Temp the Bluer the picture will be and lower temps are more red or yellow. This can vary wildly though because there isn't an industry standard (in consumer electronics anyway) for what "Medium" is. When calibrating a display's color, tint and brightness this setting can make a big difference.


----------

